

Edge.js brings Node and .NET together on three platforms - teh_klev
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ItsJustASoftwareIssueEdgejsBringsNodeAndNETTogetherOnThreePlatforms.aspx

======
redidas
So does this mean we might see some c# based packages on npm?

Reading this post got me trying to figure out some cool uses for it, but I
don't really know enough c# to have any idea where this might come in handy.
Offloading cpu intensive work into multiple threads seems useful though...

